

Radioactive Drone Lands on Japanese PM's Roof - RobAley
http://rt.com/news/251937-japan-drone-abe-office/

======
tokyou-j
It made news to the crash of the drone of the TV station on the same day to a
British embassy. The drone restriction committee might have been immediately
started.

But I think that it's not a problem of a drone alone. I think that the thing
that installs the bomb in the Roomba and delivers it to the destination is
possible.

